# [SOLVED] Native resolution set to 1360x768 on a 1080p TV



## Muse_NZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm currently using a Sony TV (SONY 32" HD SMART LED TV KDL32W600A) as my PC monitor. It is a 1080p TV but my PC detects it's native resolution as 1360x768 rather than 1920x1080.

When I run movies on media player or play full screen games it runs in perfect 1920x1080, however when I quit back to the desktop it is crystal clear for a couple of seconds but then switches back to a blurred mess.

I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti graphics card and I am using a HDMI cable to connect the TV to my PC.

Would anyone please be able to advise if there is a solution available to set my native resolution to 1920x1080 while on my desktop? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Native resolution set to 1360x768 on a 1080p TV*

Nothing is wrong.

The TV specs (I checked three sources including Sony) list the resolution as WXGA / 720P. ie: 1360x768


----------



## Muse_NZ (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Native resolution set to 1360x768 on a 1080p TV*

Oh. It wasn't cheap so I assumed -_- I still don't understand why the desktop is clear for a couple of seconds after quitting games but ok, thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless the desktop resolution and the game resolution are identical (and the same as the native resolution of the TV), you are likely seeing the resolution change (as the signal gets scaled to the TV's native resolution).


----------

